# dropping weight through food and exercise



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

A litttle over a year ago I stepped on the scales and was 210.8 lbs which at 5ft 6inches put me in the slightly obese catagory :shock:

I have now lost 40lbs through better eating and exercise but I still have 25 lbs to go to get me back into "normal" (this is coming from my doctor after a recent visit). I have almost totally cut out fast food ( cant quite drop my rare visit to Taco Bell ) and processed foods and instead opt for leaner meats, fruits, veggies, and whole grains. I ride 3-5 times a week and we go to the gym 3-4 times a week and my job is 50/50 with sitting and standing/walking. I log what I eat and it sits from 1,650 calories to 1,800 calories a day. 

Anyone have any advice on how to get the last 25 lbs off? Losing the 40lbs has really helped my riding and feel better overall... Im excited to be even 20 some lbs lighter!!!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

High fat diet!
I've almost completely cut carbs out of my diet and I've lost 25+ pounds in about 6 months.
When carbs are digested, they are digested just like sugar. That in turn raises your insulin, which prevents fat from being burned.
That plus not eating over 2,000 calories a day and exercising regularly.

I would watch the movie Fathead if you have time, its a real eye opener.


----------



## DutchFeather (May 9, 2011)

A lot of people only watch what they eat, and don't take into account that whatt hey drink is also contributing to their caloric intake. I don't know if you have done this already, but stop drinking sodas, energy drinks, alcohol (yeah I know that's a tough one lol), and juices too. Drink water. After being in the Army for 4 years, the one thing I learned is that water is the best thing for you. Juices actually have a lot of sugar in them. Best part is, water doesn't have any calories. I was amazed that after drinking only water for a month, I lost 4% of body fat. 

On a slighty more risque note: Sex... Having good rigourous sex helps burn calories...


----------

